# Golden Smile!



## Verababe (May 3, 2018)

I haven’t posted in a while!! Our newest family memeber, Bailey Belle is now 5 months old!?She is nicknamed Bean❤ She was so tiny when we got her, underweight and bony! Now, she is just so healthy, happy and such a bundle of trouble and love!! We ADORE her!❤Check her golden smile! It’s a big one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bailey Belle is a pretty girl, great picture!


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

She looks so happy! Beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely photo of your beautiful girl!.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She has a beautiful smile.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

That Bailey smile.... priceless!!!

That face could stop a clock 


dlm ny country


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello sweetie Bailey Belle. What a beautiful smile


----------



## golden96 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Cutie*

Pretty Girl :smile2:


----------



## Irani Chatterjee (Apr 3, 2021)

Wow! Such a lovely happy smile! Loads of love to her.


----------

